# 9mm 1911 any good?



## emax123

I recently started a thread in the general semi auto section on hammer fired 9's. I asked everyone for there opinion on a good hammer fired "battle 9". I've always wanted a 1911 but .45acp is too pricy for me to shoot regularly and I like to shoot the guns i buy alot. Is a 1911 in 9mm "gay"? (Not man on man gay just my mom drove me to prom gay). Should I just hold out until my lifestyle can accommodate a true 1911? I keep reading the design was not meant for the 9mm round. I want my first experience owning a 1911 to be a good one, I'd rather not be part of the "the 1911 is just for target shooting " crowd.


----------



## Goldwing

It can be your little secret until you are comfortable enough with your life choice to "come out".

GW


----------



## emax123

goldwing said:


> It can be your little secret until you are comfortable enough with your life choice to "come out".
> 
> GW


Is that a yes or a no on the 9mm 1911? im sorry if i offended you, i just meant is a 9mm 1911 cheesy.


----------



## rustygun

Guns don't have sexual orientation or flavors. Nothing wrong with a 9mm 1911 style pistol. I would just make sure you get a quality brand.


----------



## Goldwing

emax123 said:


> Is that a yes or a no on the 9mm 1911? im sorry if i offended you, i just meant is a 9mm 1911 cheesy.


No offense taken or intended. I should have included a smiley to infer that humor was my intent. My bad!

GW

P.S. See " Range Officers ". Nothing feminine about that 9mm!


----------



## desertman

emax123 said:


> I recently started a thread in the general semi auto section on hammer fired 9's. I asked everyone for there opinion on a good hammer fired "battle 9". I've always wanted a 1911 but .45acp is too pricy for me to shoot regularly and I like to shoot the guns i buy alot. Is a 1911 in 9mm "gay"? (Not man on man gay just my mom drove me to prom gay). Should I just hold out until my lifestyle can accommodate a true 1911? I keep reading the design was not meant for the 9mm round. I want my first experience owning a 1911 to be a good one, I'd rather not be part of the "the 1911 is just for target shooting " crowd.


Don't know too much about the "gay" thing. But if it's a 9mm 1911 you want just go out and buy one. If it's a Colt you can always buy the parts later on to convert it over to .45ACP. I bought a Colt 1911 in .38 Super and later converted it to .45 ACP. They also have .22 conversion kits. Can't help you out with the other brands of 1911's as I'm only familiar with the Colt regarding this conversion. I have two Kimber .45 1911,s but I've never looked into whether or not this is possible on their pistols. On my Colt all I had to do was buy a complete slide assembly, slide stop and of course magazines. Actually the .38 Super slide stop worked for both calibers. Whereas the .45 slide stop will not work with the smaller calibers. Because of where it engages the magazine follower. You might have to also change out the ejector on the frame. Or you might have to have the slide milled out to accommodate the wider ejector of the 9mm. I used a "Colt Commander" slide which fit on the .38 Super frame without any alterations to the slide. In fact the wider ejector of the .38 Super was a plus. .38 Super is kind of like a 9mm magnum if there were such a thing. Same diameter bullet except the case is longer. It is also more powerful than the "nine". The ammo is not as readily available as is .45 and at the time it was limited to only a few different types of bullets. That's why I converted it in the first place.

My only issue with a 9mm 1911 is the physical size of the gun. In other words it's a 9mm in what was designed as a .45 caliber gun. Has nothing to do with functionality. It's just too big for the caliber. I like my guns to be as compact as possible for any given caliber. Of course it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## krunchnik

I carry a Kimber Pro Aegis daily and I dont think I am a girly man-well at least in my own eyes anyways.I also have a Citadel CS Compact officers size barrel in a 9mm-so I guess I could say I like 9mm in a 1911.I also have a Kimber Pro and a Ruger SR1911 in .45acp.But I carry the 9mm.I like the faster follow up shots compared to the larger caliber.


----------



## Desertrat

Nope....nothing wrong with a 1911 9mm. Matter of fact...I am getting another one. If they function the way they should,
then by all means....get one....but try them first. A joy to shoot.


----------



## boatdoc173

I love all of my 1911s 45 acp and 9mm. Ironically I am into 9mm and my wife love 45 acp--we shoot both--e enjoy both

check out a dan wesson guardian--great 1911 9mm gun


----------



## Smitty79

Deleted


----------



## Smitty79

I know people who compete with them in IDPA and USPSA. They find them reliable. Why not a CZ or a Beretta for a hammer fired 9mm.

I hate to tell you this, from a fighting standpoint, the 1911 is only good for the people who grew up on them and shoot them better than a modern handgun. For most people, a 1911 is a range gun or barbecue gun.

BTW, from a self defense standpoint, the data shows no significant difference in effectiveness between 9mm and 45 ACP with modern defensive rounds. I'd rather have more rounds in the gun than be able to "Puff my chest out" and boast about how I carry a 45.

Get a double stack 9mm from a reputable company. You could get a CZ P-09 or P-07 for less than $500.


----------



## davew41

Nothing wrong with a 1911 in 9mm,, I own 4 and carry one on occasion, as far as the amount of ammo not an issue most of the 9mm 1911s' have at least an 8 or 9 round mag, so in a defense situation you are more then covered as the data shows most defensive situations 3 or less shots are fired most of the time ZERO are fired.. 
Plus most 9mm ammo is almost half the cost of the .45 ammo


----------



## rdtompki

We have a small heard of SA 9mm 1911s and they have been absolutely trouble free. In approximately 25K rounds between two of the guns I've had to replace one firing pin stop and the magazine springs. All the rounds have been Bayout 147gr FP at 1.11" OAL. Every herd member is more accurate than I am (which, unfortunately, isn't saying much).


----------



## bluedog46

I think a 9mm 1911 is a really good gun, but I prefer it in 45acp. Its not that 9mm 1911's are bad, but these issues. First as you know there is the 1911 traditional view that it needs to be a 45. Well there are lots of other calibers out there it is in. My main thing with a 1911 9mm is the fact that a single stack has a weaker round and only 9 or 10 shots. Now if you get that rock island double stack 9mm i would say that its as good, but not as powerful as a 1911. 

Another thing you could do is get a 45acp and get a 22lr conversion kit and shoot .22 and maybe a mag or two of 45 when you shoot.


----------



## 1911enhanced

I shoot 9mm's out of my 1911a1 enhanced. Love it, they're cheap and available, more capacity, easier to find sights again because of the low recoil. The 1911 can shoot anything a manufacturer wants to make it shoot, even .357 mag.


----------



## Smitty79

bluedog46 said:


> I think a 9mm 1911 is a really good gun, but I prefer it in 45acp. Its not that 9mm 1911's are bad, but these issues. First as you know there is the 1911 traditional view that it needs to be a 45. Well there are lots of other calibers out there it is in. My main thing with a 1911 9mm is the fact that a single stack has a weaker round and only 9 or 10 shots. Now if you get that rock island double stack 9mm i would say that its as good, but not as powerful as a 1911.
> 
> Another thing you could do is get a 45acp and get a 22lr conversion kit and shoot .22 and maybe a mag or two of 45 when you shoot.


Debunking the 45 ACP is more powerful. All normal service rounds are pretty wimpy. Capacity and ability to shoot well trump size.

FBI Decides On 9mm As Their #1 Choice And Have Tons Of Science Behind Their Decision | Concealed Nation


----------



## bluedog46

Just out of curiosity is there a 9mm conversion for the 1911 in 45acp? I have not heard of one. I have seen some guns advertised as 38 super that you can shoot 9mm out of.


----------



## VAMarine

9mm and .38 super are close enough in diameter to use the same breach face and extractor. The same can not be said for .45 and 9mm. For a proper conversion you would need a whole new slide etc.


----------



## shootbrownelk

I have a compact Springfield EMP in 9mm. My everyday carry gun. I couldn't be happier with it. Accurate, reliable and easy to conceal. Did I mention low recoil?


----------



## bluedog46

shootbrownelk said:


> I have a compact Springfield EMP in 9mm. My everyday carry gun. I couldn't be happier with it. Accurate, reliable and easy to conceal. Did I mention low recoil?


I really like those guns but damn are they expensive.


----------



## dakota1911

Other countries armies have carried 1911s in 9mm (9x19)..... Brazil comes to mind immediately, I wouldn't worry. Also the Colt Commander was designed in the late 40s for the Army tests to pick a new pistol. The tests were canceled but the gun remained. Those canceled tests also gave us the S&W 39. If you get a 9mm 1911 and learn to shoot it well then you will be ahead of a lot of the people that have guns in .45 ACP.


----------



## ejd53

I have 3 1911s, all Dan Wessons (ECO, Guardian and PM-9). They are all great guns and all are chambered in 9mm. I haven't had one problem with any of them since I got them and they are rediculously easy and comfortable to shoot. If 9mm trips your trigger (so to speak), then go for it and enjoy it.


----------



## Spike12

I honestly don't see the point of 9mm in a 1911. Why carry all that weight just to shoot 9mm?

A commander size, alloy framed 1911 in .45 is my EDC because I think it's the best platform for .45ACP, my chosen defense round.

But if 9mm is your round of choice I can think of better platforms for that round.


----------



## bluedog46

The biggest benefit I see with a 9mm 1911 is cheaper target practice if you like to carry the 45 acp 1911 and dont reload.


----------



## dcowles

I have a Springfield Range Officer in 9mm and love it. My .45 1911s are great, but the 9mm is better price for practice.


----------



## pendennis

First, I'm really a fan of the Super .38. I own 3 Colts, and a Springfield 1911-A1. That stated, I just jumped into the 1911 in 9mm a couple of months ago. At a LGS, I had some money burning a hole in my pocket after a sale. They had in the display case, a Springfield Range Officer and a standard Colt Government Model, both in 9mm. As fast as they could finish the paper work, I was in my car with both, and on to my club's 25 yard pistol range. I cleaned both on the spot, and went to work with some Federal 115gr FMJ's. I put about 100 rounds through each pistol, and both were absolutely flawless. I had purchased a couple of Kimber 9mm mags when I bought the pistol, and they worked perfectly, also. I then ran some Hornady Critical Defense ammo, some no-name 9mm surplus, and some "boutique" local manufactured rounds. Not a single problem.

A week later, I found a Springfield Compact RO in 9mm. It's been flawless also. The 9mm round is very mild shooting, and I can't reload 9mm for the price I can find it at shows and Wally World.

I've always been a fan of the 1911 in .45 Auto and Super .38, especially since the Super .38 barrels were properly chambered.

You could do far worse than a 9mm 1911.


----------



## pendennis

Spike12 said:


> I honestly don't see the point of 9mm in a 1911. Why carry all that weight just to shoot 9mm?
> 
> A commander size, alloy framed 1911 in .45 is my EDC because I think it's the best platform for .45ACP, my chosen defense round.
> 
> But if 9mm is your round of choice I can think of better platforms for that round.


With the newer self defense loads, the 1911 in 9mm is an excellent choice. The LWT Commander types, and Officer sizes make ideal EDC's.

I have large palms with short fingers, and double stack magazine pistols and I just don't get along. For that reason alone, I prefer the 1911. I also "grew up" on the 1911 (starting in 1962). I used one in the service, and I use one today as my EDC. I've carried Glocks, HK's, Sig's, etc., but I've always come back to the 1911.

I came to the conclusion that the choice of the platform is about as individualized as one's face. My son is an absolute fanatic over his Glock 19, but the grip just doesn't fit my hand.

As the adage goes - Horses for courses


----------



## azguy1911

I'm new here, interesting thread, I have 3 1911's in 9mm, lots of benefits IMHO.

Cheaper ammo, lower recoil and a more concealable firearm.

I have a Colt Defender, SA EMP and a Sig Sauer Ultra Compact. I'm also thinking about a RIA blacked out Tac 1911...


----------



## win231

bluedog46 said:


> I really like those guns but damn are they expensive.


They're expensive because they have almost twice as many parts as a modern 9mm pistol. And the parts have to be fitted well to function reliably. The 1911 was designed in 1905, so you can't expect it to be made as inexpensively as a modern design like a Glock, designed around 1980 with half as many parts, computerized CNC machining & a frame that doesn't require many man hours to make.


----------



## slayer61

*1911 in 9mm? YUP!*

SA Loaded in 9mm. Deadly accurate and soft shooting. Even my wife (an avid poly/striker shooter) enjoys shooting it.


----------



## desertman

Spike12 said:


> I honestly don't see the point of 9mm in a 1911. Why carry all that weight just to shoot 9mm?
> 
> A commander size, alloy framed 1911 in .45 is my EDC because I think it's the best platform for .45ACP, my chosen defense round.
> 
> But if 9mm is your round of choice I can think of better platforms for that round.


I'm with you. Just like the Beretta 92FS. I have one and it's a really nice gun, but the damn thing is huge. Especially the grip frame it's really not suitable for concealment. Indeed as you say there are far better platforms for that round especially the double stacks offered by HK, Glock, Springfield etc.


----------



## pic

The browning 9 mm single action could be comparable,,


----------



## Steven

Rob Leathem seems to be doing pretty well with his Springfield 9mm government model. 9 mm gives you two more rounds, lighter recoil then a .45 with all the advantages of that format.


----------



## boatdoc173

emax

I love 1911s in 9mm a nd 45 acp

it is personal. we started shooting mostly 9mm. My wife baile d out on all 40 s+W and now shoots 45 acp more than 9mm. I mix them up-- sometimes all 9mm, sometimes 45 acp+9mm. fill the bag with ammo and guns and off we go--who cares whether you shoot 22 lr, 9mm 45 acp? only you do

you are basing your choice on someone elses feeling about chambering really?

shoot what appeals to you and what you can afford-- if you have the $$ gto the cz custom shop( or buds or impact or grab agun or ritchies png) and buy a dan w esson guardian--it will make you smile all week long!!!!

BTW 9mm= 19cents a round 45 acp(if you can get some)=26-28 cents a round --not a huge difference in price


----------



## slayer61

Spike12 said:


> I honestly don't see the point of 9mm in a 1911. Why carry all that weight just to shoot 9mm?
> 
> A commander size, alloy framed 1911 in .45 is my EDC because I think it's the best platform for .45ACP, my chosen defense round.
> 
> But if 9mm is your round of choice I can think of better platforms for that round.


My 1911 9mm isn't my carry gun. It's one of my range toys. I have smaller pistols that hold more ammo for carry.


----------



## azguy1911

I always chuckle at not enough stopping power and not enough rounds. They chance of actaully discharging your weapon is like .000001% in your lifetime, the chance of needing more than 8 rounds .000000000000000001%, multiply those numbers.

This is meant to be a joke. I feel I can get more rounds on target with a 9mm than a .45 and if I had to let one round go, I 'm pretty sure I'm letting at least 3 go, that still gives me 5...IDK, what do I know


----------



## bluedog46

9mm 1911= Nice to shoot with cheap ammo 
45 1911= big boy tool but more expensive to shoot.


----------



## 1911crazy

rustygun said:


> Guns don't have sexual orientation or flavors. Nothing wrong with a 9mm 1911 style pistol. I would just make sure you get a quality brand.


Do some guns make you feel more manly? Or More cheesy? Lmao sorry I just had too.

I'm a big man I feel more manly with a s&w n frame or redhawk in magnum calibers.

I have a 9mm in a CZ85DB.


----------



## Spike12

Hey, it's your gun, shoot what you want. Personally I don't see the point of carrying the weight of a gun designed/made for the recoil of .45 but only shooting 9mm. I have 1911's but I also have a PX-4 in 9mm. But to each their own as long as they're not shooting at me. 

To convert a 9mm 1911 to a .45 or back would require quite a bit, including the slide, barrel, spring, bushing to say the least and those are hand fitted parts. The frames might be different because of the mag sizes too and that's the SN'd part of the gun. So right there you have TWO different guns. 

Ya, 38super and 9mm might use the same bullet but that's about it; Different barrels, slides, springs, probably mags, maybe bushings,,,, The recoil is different and case length is way different.


----------



## 1911crazy

I researched into the 7.62x25 tokerev round and there using a 1911/9mm pistol for the platform. This is one speedy round. I have some cases of surplus stashed away. I have some 9mm largo ammo for the star, llama, Astra pistols. There's a lot of fun linkers out there.

So why a 1911 in 9mm when you can get a CZ75 with a double action first shot and a 20rd magazine? Cheap to feed, very accurate quality pistol.


----------



## rdtompki

Spike12 said:


> Hey, it's your gun, shoot what you want. Personally I don't see the point of carrying the weight of a gun designed/made for the recoil of .45 but only shooting 9mm. I have 1911's but I also have a PX-4 in 9mm. But to each their own as long as they're not shooting at me.
> 
> To convert a 9mm 1911 to a .45 or back would require quite a bit, including the slide, barrel, spring, bushing to say the least and those are hand fitted parts. The frames might be different because of the mag sizes too and that's the SN'd part of the gun. So right there you have TWO different guns.
> 
> Ya, 38super and 9mm might use the same bullet but that's about it; Different barrels, slides, springs, probably mags, maybe bushings,,,, The recoil is different and case length is way different.


38 Super to 9mm isn't a difficult conversion. No need to change the slide. Barrel, bushing, link and (of course) mags need to be changed and fitted as necessary, but both barrels are ramped which is very different than 45ACP configuration. We're converting my wife's Kimber Pro Carry HD II in 38 Super to 9mm. Whether the conversion results in a dual-caliber gun is up for question.

If you're shooting single-stack in steel challenge, for example, there is no minimum PF and no extra big-boy points for 45ACP. And if you actually practice a good deal the cost difference, even reloading, will be substantial.


----------



## 1911crazy

What's wrong with the 7.62x25 tokarev conversion for the 9mm 1911? If you research at Reeds Ammo he offers a variety of speeds in this flat shooting round. It goes through some bullet proof vests. I wish the CZ82/83 or 1911 commander sized pistols came in this round. Ok I understand the cheap 9mm ammo.


----------



## pendennis

*An Update: Added a Kimber*

Two days before Christmas, and as a "present" to me, I found a Kimber Pro Carry II at a LGS, in 9mm. I'm not a stranger to the Pro Carry II, since I already own one in .45 Auto. This one has an all-black finish. About a week later, I added a set of stag grips to give a bit of contrast in the look, not that there's anything wrong with all black.

It now has about 500 rounds through it, and all have been flawless. I've used Colt, Wilson, Springfield, and Kimber mags, and they've fed everything without any issues. It's fed 115gr hardball, and 124 gr Hornady XTP's. Makes no difference.

The sights, since I've been using some pistols with FO fronts, seemed a bit hard to pick up at first, but after a few mags, the issue went away. The thought of a Dawson Engineering FO front is still on the burner, just not as hot as before.

This pistol will probably get in the carry rotation. It has a lot of features for the money. My only complaint was Kimber's lack of a second magazine in the package. I have a brand new El Paso Saddlery "Crosshair" in which this one will be carried.


----------



## 1911crazy

Dumb question.? Does the commander shorter barrel have the barrel lugs in the same place as the standard 5" barrel?
Meaning could I install a conversion kit made for a 5" barrel 1911 into a commander 1911 and only need to cut the barrel length, fit the nm bushing, check the link specs? I have a set of recrowning tools.


----------



## dereckbc

rustygun said:


> Guns don't have sexual orientation or flavors. Nothing wrong with a 9mm 1911 style pistol. I would just make sure you get a quality brand.


Are you sure about that? You might be Gay if you are a Man and own one of these. 









If you also own a Blue Toyota Prius I would bet on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## casurvivor

to me the worse platform for a 9mm is the 1911, but I don't like 9mm for SD anyway.


----------

